# GoPro Golden Retriever



## craigieboy90

Various walks/hikes/swims/cycles over the last few months with Elsa. 

Enjoy:


----------



## kellyguy

Very nice. What are you editing with?


----------



## Tennyson

Beautiful pup in a beautiful country.
Great video.


----------



## craigieboy90

Thanks, edited with go pro studio and a template.


----------



## wjane

Just lovely!


----------



## rosebudcorner

Great video! And beautiful dog!


----------



## craigieboy90

Thanks guys


----------



## GoldenMum

I am now in love with Elsa, what a spirit! She reminds me so much of my Bonnie Boo, who loved to hike and swim! Thank you for the memories!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great video of your beautiful Elsa. She's got such a fabulous spirit. 

Love the Go Pro cameras, they're awesome.


----------



## ScottyUSN

You are going to cost me some money... Well Done!

Elsa is confusing, she acts like a puppy with a middle age sugarface. How old is she?

Thanks for the share


----------



## BriGuy

Wow - that is very well done!


----------



## ang.suds

That was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ang.suds

So, at one point, did you mount the camera to a stick or how did you do that? I have to get one of these. You should send your video to them. Sure sold me.


----------



## MyBuddy22

wow what a great video! good job! its beautiful!! Beautiful golden btw. Golden heaven running and playing in streams and stuff. I need to get a go pro!


----------



## ScottyUSN

There is any and every kind of mounting option you can think of created for the Go Pro cameras. I have a Go Pro Hero Black in my shopping bag right now over on Amazon.


----------



## ang.suds

Actually, that's funny....I have one in mine too. Thinking about it...


----------



## davebeech

brilliant !! bought one a few weeks ago and still trying to get to grips with studio grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## abradshaw71

Excellent! Love Elsa's adventures.


----------



## pb2b

Great video! Oh to be a happy dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alphadude

Awesome video. Elsa is beautiful and very athletic. I admire that. How old is she? Very nice scenery as well. I am definitely going to pic up a gopro.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

She's beautiful!!! Great video.


----------



## craigieboy90

Thanks for all your comments.

Elsa is 5 years old and yes still acts like a huge puppy. Yes all I did was mount the go pro on a stick. The video was filmed using a mixture of a stabiliser, mini tripod and bike adaptor (for attaching to sticks and my bike as she runs along side me on runs). Surprisingly she filmed herself brilliantly. They are great cameras although take a bit of getting use to as they are different from normal cams I.e no viewing screen. Battery life isn't the best either so I bought another battery.


----------



## abradshaw71

Please don't stop filming. It's my hope to visit Scotland some day, but for now, I enjoy seeing it with Elsa!


----------



## jaina8851

This video is fantastic!!! I have a gopro that I use to take videos of my puppy and you've definitely given me some inspiration for some new shots and angles


----------



## jdb

Awesome video! Thanks for sharing, and please make more


----------



## ScottyUSN

Picked up the Go Pro Black today. Now the boys and I only need to schedule a trip to Scotland!


----------



## Cody'sMom

What a great dog and she sure has a wonderful life full of all kinds of adventures!

The music was perfect for the video too. I love it.


----------



## craigieboy90

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I'm just back from a holiday to Florida. Elsa would have loved it there. Don't think we would have got her out of the pool at the villa we stayed at though, too hot for her. Beautifull place, cant believe how flat it is.

Good luck with your filming, be sure to post up your videos.


----------



## ScottyUSN

I'm originally from South Florida and heading down for a week at the end of the month. Your right, it's very flat!

My very rough cut limited material clip to familiarize myself with the camera and the software. Going to pick up a few toys to improve point of view filming in the near future.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GREAT video, I know you're enjoying your GoPro camera, they are awesome. 

Have fun with it, hope to see to lots of videos. 

If anyone is interested, if you go to GoPro's website, they have a *Daily* contest where they give a camera away each day.


----------



## craigieboy90

Nice Video and beatiful dogs.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

My husband says he wants a GoPro for our girls. I'm just looking for a nice camera that does High Speed for Slow Motion. I think it looks great in your video.


----------



## dborgers

Your golden looks so happy romping through Scotland 

Great video!! How did you get the image stabilization so rock solid? Mine look like I'm using a patented "Shaky Cam" technique (Flip Cam).


----------



## ScottyUSN

Funny, I was just reading about that. Short of buying another gadget the easiest suggestion is resting the camera against your face while shooting on the move. As the arms and hands will shake, the head will stabilize.

My son took mine to Florida, so I will have to wait to try out the results.

This Ingeniously Simple Trick Will Keep Your GoPro Footage Nice & Steady « No Film School


----------



## craigieboy90

Thanks i use a stabiliser when filming. Ill look out a pic if you want

Another quick video guys 

Elsa finally gave in after about two weeks of little Nala (10 week Labrador/Retriever Cross) persuading Elsa to play with her. We,ve never had a small puppy while we,ve had Elsa and at first she wasnt really intrested in her., dont think she really knew what to do with the pup All has changed now !! Best of friends !!

Enjoy!


----------



## dborgers

I'd love to see a picture of the stabilizer. Thanks!!


----------



## craigieboy90

No problem. I managed to get one of these from eBay second hand, as I wasn't sure if they would make that much of a diffrence to my footage and they are not cheap £60. Works perfectly for my GoPro 3 black, DLSR's and point and shoot camera. Can be a bit expensive but now I know the results they give, I wouldn't hesitate to buy one from new.

Hague MMC Stadycam.


----------



## dborgers

craigieboy90 said:


> No problem. I managed to get one of these from eBay second hand, as I wasn't sure if they would make that much of a diffrence to my footage. Works perfectly for my GoPro 3 black, DLSR's and point and shoot camera. Can be a bit expensive but now I know the results they give, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a new one.
> 
> Hague MMC Stadycam.


Thanks!! It sure worked in your videos. Which looked really really good!


----------



## abradshaw71

Awe! Love the ending.


----------



## goldenca

Awesome video and music and golden.
I am thinking of getting the Go Pro 3+ silver edition but I heard the focus is blurry for anything in the background. ...not as sharp as the one you have.
What model would you recommend? Did you film in wide angle on any of your shots on your video?
I want to try to attach camera on dog harness while we practice agility.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great video, liked your choice in music too.

I love these Go Pros


----------



## ScottyUSN

goldenca said:


> Awesome video and music and golden.
> I am thinking of getting the Go Pro 3+ silver edition but I heard the focus is blurry for anything in the background. ...not as sharp as the one you have.
> What model would you recommend? Did you film in wide angle on any of your shots on your video?
> I want to try to attach camera on dog harness while we practice agility.


I was torn between the silver and black as well. big difference being the Black comes with the also water proof remote control which when purchased alone cost $80 (the cost difference between the two models).

I know the black has a higher frame rate, and believe the black touts better night (or dusk) features. Plenty of video's out there that compare the two.

I have a neck mounted collar and did some research on back mounted harnesses. From my research, all dog mounts will suffer lots of shaking and movement on a running dog without spending a small fortune to stabilize.


----------



## craigieboy90

Thanks Guys 

Elsa seems to know if we're going here before I even get my coat on. 10 mins away Elsa's favourite swimming location. I say swimming but I think she likes the jumping part just as much. 

Enjoy guys.


----------



## Tennyson

Of all the goldens I've seen on go-pro Elsa has to be the most graceful and powerful pup I've seen. The way she prances then takes off like jet propulsion is astounding.
Spectacular lady you have there CB 90.
Kepp them coming. I really enjoy them.


----------



## goldenca

AWESOME video and golden. 
OK, I see you have a bicycle mount for your GoPro, but what did you use when she was running on the grass? 

I wish I could let my dog off leash and let her run down the path, she would love it. Love the jumps Elsa does.


----------



## Tennyson

craigieboy90 said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> Elsa seems to know if we're going here before I even get my coat on. 10 mins away Elsa's favourite swimming location. I say swimming but I think she likes the jumping part just as much.
> 
> Enjoy guys.
> 
> Elsa River Run - YouTube


 I shared this video with Deaglan's breeder. Needless to say she was quite impressed........very impressed.
Hope you don't mind. It was too good to not share with her.


----------



## ScottyUSN

Another great video and Elsa is a natural dock diver!


----------



## alphadude

Elsa is magnificent!!! Definitely the best jumping golden I have seen.


----------



## craigieboy90

goldenca said:


> AWESOME video and golden.
> OK, I see you have a bicycle mount for your GoPro, but what did you use when she was running on the grass?
> 
> I wish I could let my dog off leash and let her run down the path, she would love it. Love the jumps Elsa does.


I was using a telescopic pole, and cycling hard to keep up with her 



Tennyson said:


> I shared this video with Deaglan's breeder. Needless to say she was quite impressed........very impressed.
> Hope you don't mind. It was too good to not share with her.


Don't mind at all, share away 

Thanks everyone. She has lots of fun.


----------



## craigieboy90

ScottyUSN said:


> I was torn between the silver and black as well. big difference being the Black comes with the also water proof remote control which when purchased alone cost $80 (the cost difference between the two models).
> 
> I know the black has a higher frame rate, and believe the black touts better night (or dusk) features. Plenty of video's out there that compare the two.
> 
> I have a neck mounted collar and did some research on back mounted harnesses. From my research, all dog mounts will suffer lots of shaking and movement on a running dog without spending a small fortune to stabilize.


After having one of a while, if you could stretch for the black go for it. Having the higher frame rate is really handy when you get back to the computer. I normally use the 1080p 60fps setting so looks amazing and smooth on playback. Also as it's 60 fps you have the option for a bit of slow-mo while still looking smooth. If it's specific slow-mo shot I'm after I switch it on to the 720p at 120 fps. There is a 240fps option but the picture quality isn't good.


----------



## Wendy427

Fabulous videos! Enjoyed them all so much!


----------



## alphadude

ScottyUSN said:


> I was torn between the silver and black as well. big difference being the Black comes with the also water proof remote control which when purchased alone cost $80 (the cost difference between the two models).
> 
> I know the black has a higher frame rate, and believe the black touts better night (or dusk) features. Plenty of video's out there that compare the two.
> 
> I have a neck mounted collar and did some research on back mounted harnesses. From my research, all dog mounts will suffer lots of shaking and movement on a running dog without spending a small fortune to stabilize.


I debated and went for the black.

There is no way a back mount can be stable enough for a super active dog. Ask me how I know...


----------



## abradshaw71

Love these videos of Elsa. Wish you could post one every day.  Elsa is so fortunate to have such beautiful surroundings to live her life. Would it be okay if I shared on my Facebook page?


----------



## craigieboy90

Yes absolutely, feel free to anyone that wants to share the video, yes she's very lucky with her surroundings. Spoilt for choice on her walks.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Another fabulous GoPro Video of your beautiful girl. 

So much fun watching Elsa, really enjoyed it.


----------



## pb2b

Man that girl can jump!


----------



## Tennyson

It's like Elsa has invisible wings. Heck of a "hang" time in the air.
Really love the Elsa videos.


----------



## PatJ

Elsa is so beautiful, powerful and graceful. Thank you for all the videos today.


----------



## PatJ

I ditto ScottyUSN's comments. I was wondering too how old Elsa is. She is absolutely amazing. And the music is haunting and delightful. What is the name of the music?


----------



## davebeech

love the jumping shots and how she brings her back legs in........ brilliant !!!


----------



## kbear

if elsa had wings she could fly


----------



## craigieboy90

PatJ said:


> I ditto ScottyUSN's comments. I was wondering too how old Elsa is. She is absolutely amazing. And the music is haunting and delightful. What is the name of the music?


Thanks vey much guys for all the kind words glad you enjoy the videos, Elsa is 6 years old. The music is from you tube from NoCopyrightSounds Disfigure - Blank.


----------



## MercyMom

Wow! That is very impressive!


----------

